# thick lining of womb ready for egg collection



## vix (Jul 25, 2003)

Hello Peter

Just been for my final scan, ready for egg collection on Friday.

The nurse said that the lining of my womb is lovely and thick - she went onto say that she has never seen a lining that thick - very good.

Can you please answer me this why does the lining have to be thick? 

and why thicker the better?

Also something else thats entered my head is it better to have lots of follicles or larger follicles?

Thankyou for your time in this matter.

Vix


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

vix said:


> Hello Peter
> 
> Just been for my final scan, ready for egg collection on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------

